
Microsoft billionaire takes on cell biology - prostoalex
http://www.nature.com/news/microsoft-billionaire-takes-on-cell-biology-1.16520
======
melling
Paul Alan's philanthropy doesn't get much press but he's donating his money to
some interesting work. In particular, his open science brain research:

[https://www.alleninstitute.org](https://www.alleninstitute.org)

